# Help W/Pregnant Zombie???



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I would try liquid latex it will pretty much stick to anything and peels off easy enough if your not alergic to it. To attach the doll parts I would first put little holes around and first apply the latex through and around the holes at the attechment ends. Think dumb bells and build up a callar of latex oround the part ends. Apply latext to your skin and let it dry. From there the parts ought to attach to your skin much like rubber cement. You could reinforce the contact with additonal latex.

At least that is how I would approach it. I hadn't tried something on skin like this but on my prop building this technique works well enough.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

panty hose might work


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

maybe one of those umpire pads under a shirt ,Glue or Sew it to the padding. Panty hose over it is a great idea Dani.


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds really cool, especially if the baby starts moving around. My suggestion before you do anything would be is check with your doctor before putting anything like latex on your skin. As a father of 3 I was always concerned when my wife was pregnant, anything that goes into your body can get to the baby eventually, but I'm just a worry wart. Worse case scenario, get a flesh colored shirt and sew the doll parts over your belly.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah! moving around. What if you put one of those little ghost inside that shake with motion sensor.


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Psyche's Desire had an awesome costume last year with this concept. There is a pic in her thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/79194-pregnant-zombie-i-need-help.html


----------

